# How far to put a door from a corner?



## BlueBSH

I am going to frame a wall tonight that will be part of a hall way... well the wall will have a door going into the one room but the door will be right at the corner of the hall so as you walk into the hallway immediatly to your right you will have a door... how far should the door frame be from the wall that is perpendicular to it? here's an image of what it is like now, the door number probably isnt right on it, its a 30" door... how would you space this out for framing?


----------



## Willie T

Try not to go any closer than 3" on rough framed walls. You will lose 1/2" for the drywall, leaving you only a little over an inch after installing the jambs and casing. That is pretty close, and will show up any out-of-plumb corner.

4" is a safer bet.


----------



## BlueBSH

Willie T said:


> Try not to go any closer than 3" on rough framed walls. You will lose 1/2" for the drywall, leaving you only a little over an inch after installing the jambs and casing. That is pretty close, and will show up any out-of-level corner.
> 
> 4" is a safer bet.


 
would going 5 or 6 inches put the open door too far from the interior wall and look bad? I just dont want the molding around the door to hit against the other wall


----------



## Willie T

As you can see, 4" (the example in the back) gives you ample room. And even 3" will make it. Remember, you do have a little play in the framing opening, too.

(These casings [moldings] are shown at the standard of 2-1/4".)


----------



## BlueBSH

Willie T said:


> As you can see, 4" (the example in the back) gives you ample room. And even 3" will make it. Remember, you do have a little play in the framing opening, too.
> 
> (These casings [moldings] are shown at the standard of 2-1/4".)


what program are you using to make those pictures?


----------



## Willie T

When planning on a door offset like this, the really important thing (depending upon door swing) is whether or not you intend to have an electric switch there... and what size box you are going to use. Do the electrician a favor, and leave an opening between studs wide enough for the intended box to fit in there.

Most people say, "Well, the electrician can put his box on the open side of a stud, screwing the box in on one side only." While this is true, you will get a MUCH more secure box if you leave him the correct opening between two studs, and let him screw it into place on BOTH sides. And your drywall will sit neatly around the box better too.

I'm using the FREE version of SketchUp from Google.


----------

